# Do I need Java for sites like Cycle Chat? Ask.com nuisance.



## Globalti (3 Mar 2013)

Somebody sent me a link to a mathematical fun site, which contains applets for running demos. It invited me to update Java, which I did. Now Ask.com has taken over my browsing, I have deleted the Ask.com toolbar but Ask.com is still there.

If I remove Java, will I die?


----------



## MattHB (3 Mar 2013)

Globalti said:


> Somebody sent me a link to a mathematical fun site, which contains applets for running demos. It invited me to update Java, which I did. Now Ask.com has taken over my browsing, I have deleted the Ask.com toolbar but Ask.com is still there.
> 
> If I remove Java, will I die?


You forgot to untick the 'install the ask toolbar' when you installed java. Uninstalling java will have no effect whatsoever.

heres some help with the toolbar


----------



## Globalti (3 Mar 2013)

OK thanks, but as I wrote above I've already uninstalled the Ask toolbar. However Ask is still on my laptop. 

My question is: if I uninstall Java, will it remove Ask and will sites like CC still work OK?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

It probably also set Ask.com as the home page on your browser, which you can easily change back to Google or whatever you prefer. It is in your browser settings and should not be hard to find.

As for Java in your browser - read this thread.


----------



## MattHB (3 Mar 2013)

Globalti said:


> OK thanks, but as I wrote above I've already uninstalled the Ask toolbar. However Ask is still on my laptop.
> 
> My question is: if I uninstall Java, will it remove Ask and will sites like CC still work OK?


It won't uninstall ask as its a separate program. Most likely is there's adware on the machine that consistently changes the homepage even if you alter it. 

Follow the instructions in the link I gave you, it's not just for the toolbar but for associated junk.


----------



## Shaun (3 Mar 2013)

You can also safely uninstall and reinstall Java too - however I'm not sure if it will uninstall the junk - it may do, so might be worth a try.

Then just go to www.java.com and download it (but untick the 'Ask' install option). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Globalti (4 Mar 2013)

Hmmmm, thanks. I've uninstalled Java but Ask is still lingering on my laptop. Pain in the wotsit.

This Vaio is getting a bit cantankerous; it keeps dropping the internet connection when I'm on wi-fi at home. It doesn't affect the Mac or my son's Macbook.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (4 Mar 2013)

Download Malwarebytes (http://www.malwarebytes.org), I love this program. Even the free version gets all of the adware crap and viruses off of your computer. I'd also recommend Revo Uninstaller for uninstalling programs but that's for another thread.


----------



## MattHB (4 Mar 2013)

Globalti said:


> Hmmmm, thanks. I've uninstalled Java but Ask is still lingering on my laptop. Pain in the wotsit.
> 
> This Vaio is getting a bit cantankerous; it keeps dropping the internet connection when I'm on wi-fi at home. It doesn't affect the Mac or my son's Macbook.


As I said. Java has nothing to do with the ask adware. You need to dl the ask removal tool... Which they actually built themselves.


----------

